# Turning off SMART drive on a DELL.



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

It's in the BIOS, but why would you want to turn it off? It's designed to monitor the drive and let you know if there's a problem, before it crashes.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've searched BIOS, can you be more specific?

DM


----------

